# Anyone been to the Dinosaur Exhibition...



## MrsBell (22 Mar 2010)

currently in the Ambassador Theatre? We are heading to Dublin for few days over the Easter hols and was thinking of bringing our 2 boys age 5 & 3. Would love to hear what you thought about it?
Thanks


----------



## Diziet (23 Mar 2010)

Overpriced waste of money. I could not believe how little was in it!


----------



## MrsBell (23 Mar 2010)

I'm very disappointed to hear that. I'm surprised it's run has been extended over Easter if that's the case. thanks for your response.


----------



## suemoo1 (23 Mar 2010)

+1, terrible really as my daughter(10) thought it was great but then a ten year old doesnt care that you paid 40e for approx 20mins.. 2 adults 2 kids, rather spend the day in the zoo - it cant be beaten..


----------



## MrsBell (23 Mar 2010)

such a shame! The boys picked this and a trip to Sea World in Bray rather than the Zoo!! In fairness they have been a few times to dublin Zoo, as well as Belfast & Edinburgh Zoo. I heard under 4s (DS2 is 3)go free so I might just send DH with them for €20 admission, while I nip round the shops on Henry St!!) 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## shopgirl (23 Mar 2010)

What about the new Wax Works Museum?  It's easy to get to and is supposed to be very good with great interactive stuff for the kids.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (23 Mar 2010)

the dead zoo at collins barracks is worth a look and it is free.  lots of other stuff to see while you are there to boot.
[broken link removed]


----------



## AlbacoreA (24 Mar 2010)

I saw it when it was up in Bettystown and was disappointed. Very small show. I assume its the same one.


----------



## Shawady (24 Mar 2010)

MrsBell said:


> such a shame! The boys picked this and a trip to Sea World in Bray rather than the Zoo!! In fairness they have been a few times to dublin Zoo, as well as Belfast & Edinburgh Zoo. I heard under 4s (DS2 is 3)go free so I might just send DH with them for €20 admission, while I nip round the shops on Henry St!!)
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


 
I was going to bring my two boys (ages 3 and 5) to it but heard mixed reports. In the end my sister brought my eldest and he enjoyed it but she admitted there was not much in the exhibition. 
I was actaully in Sea World in Bray a couple of years ago and not overly impressed by it.
I would second the Dead Zoo and other exhibitions at Collins barracks. You could kill an hour or so and it is free with plenty of parking. You should check out their website. I think they workshops on for children some days.


----------



## suemoo1 (24 Mar 2010)

+1 for collins barracks.. great stuff there


----------



## MrsBell (24 Mar 2010)

Great - will put collins barracks on the itinerary - DH will really enjoy it. The boys would be happy enough going around all day on the Luas and double decker buses!
Thanks for you reviews.


----------



## AlbacoreA (24 Mar 2010)

suemoo1 said:


> +1 for collins barracks.. great stuff there


 
If nothing else there vast amount of spaces to run around. Theres also a little shop where you can buy kinda army gifts like model aeroplanes. I only saw it in passing though. Theres also the main gift shop, and a cafe. 

I didn't think much of  Sea world in Bray either. Theres a distinct lack of decent places to bring young kids in Ireland.


----------



## Bunnyadden (24 Mar 2010)

We went a couple of weeks ago - we entered at 4.00 and at 4.10, we were all done.  My son was so disappointed.  We said to the girl on reception, we'll just do upstairs now and she said there's nothing up there only toilets!  Had to bring him to the euro shop to make some sort of a day out of it.  Pathetic.

We went to the Wax Museum on College Green last week and that was good - The Hall of Fame is a bit of a joke but the rest was interesting with a floor of interactive stuff for kids.  

Steer clear of the Dinosaurs - you wouldn't reach Henry Street by the time they'd be done!!!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (24 Mar 2010)

there is more to see and better variety of fish in the freezer section of Tesco's than there is at the  Sea world in Bray.


----------



## Shawady (24 Mar 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> Theres a distinct lack of decent places to bring young kids in Ireland.


 
Newbridge farm in Donabate is worth a visit. It is only €10 for a family of 4 and you could easily spend a couple of hours there.
There is a farm, a large play ground and a picnic area.
Definitely worth a visit on a nice day.


----------



## Complainer (24 Mar 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> Theres a distinct lack of decent places to bring young kids in Ireland.


Disagree - Quite a few public institutions are doing free events/workshops for kids and families over the coming months. Check out Draiocht, Hugh Lane Gallery, National Museum, National Gallery, dlrevents.ie, Chester Beatty Library, Pearse Museum for some examples of these events.


----------



## Shawady (24 Mar 2010)

Complainer said:


> Disagree - Quite a few public institutions are doing free events/workshops for kids and families over the coming months. Check out Draiocht, Hugh Lane Gallery, National Museum, National Gallery, dlrevents.ie, Chester Beatty Library, Pearse Museum for some examples of these events.


 
Farmleigh is another place that have had free events/workshops for children although there was not as much in summer 2009 than in 2008.
They have some events planned for Easter.

[broken link removed]


----------



## AlbacoreA (24 Mar 2010)

Complainer said:


> Disagree - Quite a few public institutions are doing free events/workshops for kids and families over the coming months. Check out Draiocht, Hugh Lane Gallery, National Museum, National Gallery, dlrevents.ie, Chester Beatty Library, Pearse Museum for some examples of these events.


 
They aren't permanent events. In other places, like UK and Spain theres almost always somewhere to go. Granted they are much bigger population wise. 

We liked this place. Not in Dublin though. Kinda middle of nowhere tbh. 

http://www.greenanmaze.com/


----------



## AlbacoreA (24 Mar 2010)

Shawady said:


> Farmleigh is another place that have had free events/workshops for children although there was not as much in summer 2009 than in 2008.
> They have some events planned for Easter.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Always good for a run as is the tiny maze in the vistor center.


----------



## shopgirl (24 Mar 2010)

And of course there's always the Leprechaun Museum - you need to book online I think, it looks great.


----------



## Complainer (24 Mar 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> They aren't permanent events. In other places, like UK and Spain theres almost always somewhere to go. Granted they are much bigger population wise.
> http://www.greenanmaze.com/


The Dead Zoo at the National Museum is open 7 days a week. As are the many new/renovated playgrounds in public parks round the country.


----------



## cici08 (25 Mar 2010)

Diziet said:


> Overpriced waste of money. I could not believe how little was in it!


No, I think it is worth for it, as you haven't find a right place to see them.


----------



## Complainer (25 Mar 2010)

cici08 said:


> you haven't find a right place to see them.


What does this mean?


----------



## MrsBell (25 Mar 2010)

bigjoe_dub said:


> there is more to see and better variety of fish in the freezer section of Tesco's than there is at the Sea world in Bray.


 
 funny. But you have to remember that we are very easy pleased here in Donegal!


----------



## bluebonnet (29 Mar 2010)

I went with my son and my friends and their 2 children (& they travelled up from Kilkenny) to see this but it really was dreadful and took about 10 mins maximum to see it, the movie at the end took another 15 min, which we stayed to watch only because we felt we should & try and get our money's worth, but there were not enough chairs in the small room viewing room, so we sat on the floor ... kids totally underwhelmed by the entire thing.
I agree with the previous posters there is plenty to see and do in and around Dublin and elsewhere for free.. walk on the beach anyone?!


----------



## POC (24 Apr 2010)

The museums in Dublin are closed on Mondays (I have been caught out before!) - they are not open 7 days a week. 
I live in Dublin - my kids love the DART, Luas and upstairs on the bus - no matter where we go on them


----------

